# DIRECTV to add YES Network



## Guest (Feb 5, 2002)

Good news for Yankees fans, the YES Network will be on DirecTV.

Read more below

www.tvinsite.com/multicha...eakingNews

Scott


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2002)

Great....Just wonder if Charlie can negoiate something for Dish Network customers....I'm jeolous, Direct TV gets all the sport packages......*sigh*


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2002)

If you ask Charlie about that, he'll give that old "We'll offer you YES when the merger happens" excuse. IMHO, the merger will not happen, so the only way for DBS subs to get YES will be DirecTV.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2002)

2/5/02



Dear Yankees Fans:



We wanted to share with you some big news. Today, the YES Network is proud to announce that we have reached an agreement with Direct TV for distribution of our network. YES will be available as part of Direct TV’s ‘Total Choice’ monthly programming service to residential customers in the YES Network footprint, including New York and Connecticut, and areas of New Jersey and Pennsylvania, as of March 19, 2002. For those Direct TV customers living outside the YES Network territory, a substantial portion of Yankee games will be available nationally with the MLB ‘Extra Innings’ package offered on Direct TV.



Unfortunately, we have not reached distribution arrangements with the area cable operators, but we remain optimistic. We continue to negotiate with cable operators for carriage on your basic level of service, but as of today there is no news to announce. Please continue to call your local operator (the numbers are listed below) to let them know how important the Yankees are to you, and how you expect your cable operator to have the Yankees on the air before opening day. And, remember, if your cable operator is not helpful, you now have a distribution choice because of the Direct TV deal.



On other YES Network news, we have announced the new TV and radio broadcast teams for the upcoming season. On the TV side, long-time Yankees’ radio broadcaster Michael Kay has been named to be the lead play-by-play voice. Joining Mr. Kay will be veteran analyst’s Jim Katt, Ken Singleton, and Bobby Murcer. In addition, Suzyn Waldman will also handle play-by-play duties. Finally, Yankee great Paul O’Neill will be a featured analyst in various pre and post game shows, joining host Fred Hickman.



So, if all goes well on March 19 you will be able to join us as we televise a Yankee spring training game from Florida. We will keep you posted on further developments. Eight days until pitchers and catchers report!





YES Network


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2002)

Sounds like another Turner South type arrangement to me - you have to live in the NE to get the channel...everyone else is out of luck. Unless you live in that area, I'm not sure this is something to get excited about.


----------

